# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Subida del Guadalquivir

## pedro_montoro

He estado observando los datos de caudal del Guadalquivir durante una hora y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que en una hora el rio ha aumentado su caudal en El Carpio en 104 m/s y en la zona de Alcalá del Río ha aumentado en 1 hora 10 m/s. Esperemos que el río deje de subir o volverá a causar destrozos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> He estado observando los datos de caudal del Guadalquivir durante una hora y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que en una hora el rio ha aumentado su caudal en El Carpio en 104 m/s y en la zona de Alcalá del Río ha aumentado en 1 hora 10 m/s. Esperemos que el río deje de subir o volverá a causar destrozos.


¿Y eso te parece sorprendente?
En otro día, el que se desbordó, en Alcalá del río por la noche fue oscilando en 1H, 6300m3/s, 6500m3/s, luego 6450m3/s, después 6700m3/s. Después estuve preocupado toda la madrugada, casi sin dormir.

----------


## pedro_montoro

> ¿Y eso te parece sorprendente?
> En otro día, el que se desbordó, en Alcalá del río por la noche fue oscilando en 1H, 6300m3/s, 6500m3/s, luego 6450m3/s, después 6700m3/s. Después estuve preocupado toda la madrugada, casi sin dormir.


Llevas razón en que no hay comparación entre la subida anterior a esta. He comentado ese dato para crear el tema y así poder hablar sobre la crecida del Guadalquivir

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues agarrate que va subir bastante, por lo que oido por ahí, y he leido en otros hilos. Ya mismo superará los 2000m3/s. Vrás esta noche.

----------


## pedro_montoro

> Pues agarrate que va subir bastante, por lo que oido por ahí, y he leido en otros hilos. Ya mismo superará los 2000m3/s. Vrás esta noche.


Pues estaremos pendientes del SAIH haber que nos cuenta ajajja ahora mismo va ya por 1425 a su paso por El Carpio

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues estaremos pendientes del SAIH haber que nos cuenta ajajja ahora mismo va ya por 1425 a su paso por El Carpio


Yo llevo intentando desde hace un rato entrar en la web del Saih, pero por lo que se ve el servidor está no disponible. ¿¿Estará colapsado?? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora si he podido entrar. Así están las cosas según el Saih del Guadalquivir.

Caudales Instantáneos: 


E10_PEDRO_MARIN 40,49 m³/s 
A08_GUADALQ_MEN 359,91 m³/s 
E25_MARMOLEJO 494,38 m³/s 
E78_EL_CARPIO 1432,34 m³/s 
E79_VILLAFRANCA 1591,48 m³/s 
I11_FTE_PALMERA 1427,32 m³/s 
E53_PEÑAFLOR 1629,16 m³/s 
E60_ALCALA_RIO 1391,1 m³/s 
E50_CORDOBILLA 19,99 m³/s 
A17_GENIL_ECIJA 718,23 m³/s

----------


## pedro_montoro

> Yo llevo intentando desde hace un rato entrar en la web del Saih, pero por lo que se ve el servidor está no disponible. ¿¿Estará colapsado??


Si a mi tambien me da problemas de vez en cuando con esto del Guadalquivir y las lluvias estamos colapsando el SAIH jejejej esperemos que ocurra muchas veces mas!

----------


## Luján

> Yo llevo intentando desde hace un rato entrar en la web del Saih, pero por lo que se ve el servidor está no disponible. ¿¿Estará colapsado??


entrando en http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenciadelagua/saih/

Me dice esto:



> *Service Temporarily Unavailable*
> 
>  The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.


Así que va a ser que sí, está saturado.

Eso o le han hecho un ataque DDoS,

Porque lo del mantenimiento, como que no lo veo lógico.

----------


## Salut

Para quien quiera sacarle partido:

http://www.chguadalquivir.es/export/...al_anexo13.pdf

^^ Informacion relativa a las inundaciones del PHC del Guadalquivir  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Interesante documento Salut.
Otra actualización más:

E10_PEDRO_MARIN 39,83 m³/s 
A08_GUADALQ_MEN 345,83 m³/s 
E25_MARMOLEJO 567,3 m³/s 
E78_EL_CARPIO 1427,98 m³/s 
E79_VILLAFRANCA 1586,64 m³/s 
I11_FTE_PALMERA 1484,63 m³/s 
*E53_PEÑAFLOR 1721,47 m³/s* 
E60_ALCALA_RIO 1414,13 m³/s 
E50_CORDOBILLA 26,92 m³/s 
*A17_GENIL_ECIJA 620,21 m³/s* 

En Genil parece que anda algo alteradillo. El Guadalquivir, tampoco anda mal, pero todavía tiene que subir.

----------


## perdiguera

> Interesante documento Salut.
> Otra actualización más:
> 
> E10_PEDRO_MARIN 39,83 m³/s 
> A08_GUADALQ_MEN 345,83 m³/s 
> E25_MARMOLEJO 567,3 m³/s 
> E78_EL_CARPIO 1427,98 m³/s 
> E79_VILLAFRANCA 1586,64 m³/s 
> I11_FTE_PALMERA 1484,63 m³/s 
> ...


¿Me permites embalses al 100% que me quede con dos datos? los que pongo en negrita
La distancia entre ambas estaciones es de ¿50 km.? Pues vaya aportes laterales que tiene el Genil entre esas dos estaciones. El que quiera entender que entienda

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Me permites embalses al 100% que me quede con dos datos? los que pongo en negrita
> La distancia entre ambas estaciones es de ¿50 km.? Pues vaya aportes laterales que tiene el Genil entre esas dos estaciones. El que quiera entender que entienda


Pues sí, es lo que hablabamos en el hilo de Iznajar. A partir de Cordobilla hay numerosos arroyos y ríos menores que van a parar al Genil. Como ha estado lloviendo intensamente en zona durante todo el día, pues irán bien cargaditos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Pues sí, es lo que hablabamos en el hilo de Iznajar. A partir de Cordobilla hay numerosos arroyos y ríos menores que van a parar al Genil. Como ha estado lloviendo intensamente en zona durante todo el día, pues irán bien cargaditos.


Y alguien no los puede "domesticar" con una presilla o tres, porque ese caudal es mucho caudal, vamos unos 54 Hm3 al día. Quizá nos evitaríamos algún que otro susto.

----------


## pedro_montoro

Pues tenemos a nuestro Guadalquivir y al Genil un poco alterados como dice nuestro compañero. Aqui os dejo dos fotografías del aumento del Guadalquivir por Montoro en media hora. Y la última fotografía que adjunto es el nivel máximo al que llego el Guadalquivir en la riada de principios de Diciembre

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y alguien no los puede "domesticar" con una presilla o tres, porque ese caudal es mucho caudal, vamos unos 54 Hm3 al día. Quizá nos evitaríamos algún que otro susto.


Ni poniendo un Iznajar II antes de que llegue a Écija. Si pusiesen una así estaría al 100% casi siempre. Por algo dicen que el Genil es el hermano mediano del Guadalquivir.

----------


## perdiguera

> Ni poniendo un Iznajar II antes de que llegue a Écija. Si pusiesen una así estaría al 100% casi siempre. Por algo dicen que el Genil es el hermano mediano del Guadalquivir.


No hombre, en los cauces laterales, los ríos y barrancos que fluyen hacia el Genil, que él solito no necesita ya que lleva poca agua.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No hombre, en los cauces laterales, los ríos y barrancos que fluyen hacia el Genil, que él solito no necesita ya que lleva poca agua.


Bueno, pues algunas represillas de esas que están abiertas todo el año y vacias. De las que se ponen para "prevenir avenidas", y que se suponen que tienen que estar de la mitad para abajo.

----------


## ben-amar

Yo las pondria en el Yeguas, el Anzur y el Cabra
Son los que suelen venir con estas avenidas

----------


## ben-amar

O una en el Yeguas y otra mas grande en el mismo Genil, aguas abajo de Puente Genil (la proyectada y aprobada San Calixto)

----------


## pedro_montoro

E10_PEDRO_MARIN	39,81 m³/s
A08_GUADALQ_MEN	344,19 m³/s
E25_MARMOLEJO	636,63 m³/s
E78_EL_CARPIO	1450,97 m³/s
E79_VILLAFRANCA	1612,19 m³/s
I11_FTE_PALMERA	1566,56 m³/s
E53_PEÑAFLOR	1819,07 m³/s
E60_ALCALA_RIO	1406,85 m³/s
E50_CORDOBILLA	26,96 m³/s
A17_GENIL_ECIJA	588,8 m³/s

----------


## embalses al 100%

E10_PEDRO_MARIN 40,13 m³/s 
A08_GUADALQ_MEN 334,49 m³/s 
E25_MARMOLEJO 764,99 m³/s 
E78_EL_CARPIO 1417,4 m³/s 
*E79_VILLAFRANCA 1574,89 m³/s* 
*I11_FTE_PALMERA 1660,21 m³/s* 
*E53_PEÑAFLOR 1889,51 m³/s* 
E60_ALCALA_RIO 1398,37 m³/s 
E50_CORDOBILLA 26,85 m³/s 
*A17_GENIL_ECIJA 588,8 m³/s* 

Por cierto hoy Écija ha sufrido su 3ª inundación(Argamasilla otra vez).

----------


## pedro_montoro

> E10_PEDRO_MARIN 40,13 m³/s 
> A08_GUADALQ_MEN 334,49 m³/s 
> E25_MARMOLEJO 764,99 m³/s 
> E78_EL_CARPIO 1417,4 m³/s 
> *E79_VILLAFRANCA 1574,89 m³/s* 
> *I11_FTE_PALMERA 1660,21 m³/s* 
> *E53_PEÑAFLOR 1889,51 m³/s* 
> E60_ALCALA_RIO 1398,37 m³/s 
> E50_CORDOBILLA 26,85 m³/s 
> ...


La cosa no pinta muy bien veremos como acaba todo. Las inundaciones se estan cebando con Écija esperemos que el Gordo de Navidad tambien se cebe sobre esta población

----------


## ben-amar

Hay algo que llama la atencion, E78_EL_CARPIO 1417,4 m³/s
*E79_VILLAFRANCA 1574,89 m³/s*
I11_FTE_PALMERA 1660,21 m³/s
*E53_PEÑAFLOR 1889,51 m³/s
E60_ALCALA_RIO 1398,37 m³/s* 

¿que ha ocurrido ahi?
¿como es posible que por Peñaflor lleve 1889 m3/s y por Alcala 500 menos?

----------


## riodelolvido

Todavía la punta de avenida no ha llegado a Alcalá...

----------


## No Registrado

no será que cierran la presa para evitar inundaciones en la zona de Sevilla, y que nos inundemos los de más para arriba........

----------


## perdiguera

> no será que cierran la presa para evitar inundaciones en la zona de Sevilla, y que nos inundemos los de más para arriba........


Pues creo que no será, porque difícilmente el agua refluye hacia arriba. Entre otras cosas.

----------


## No Registrado

El agua no refluye hacia arriba, .....pero si se ponen impedimentos a la corriente del río en las presas de Cantillana y Alcalá, el rio no admite más caudal por los pueblos de arriba de Cantillana y se inundan por sus afluente

----------


## pedro_montoro

E10_PEDRO_MARIN	57,12 m³/s
A08_GUADALQ_MEN	420,66 m³/s
E25_MARMOLEJO	1237,17 m³/s
E78_EL_CARPIO	1510,01 m³/s
E79_VILLAFRANCA	1677,79 m³/s
I11_FTE_PALMERA	1905,98 m³/s
E53_PEÑAFLOR	2749,38 m³/s
E60_ALCALA_RIO	1842,25 m³/s
E50_CORDOBILLA	26,24 m³/s
A17_GENIL_ECIJA	252,78 m³/s

----------


## embalses al 100%

> E10_PEDRO_MARIN	57,12 m³/s
> A08_GUADALQ_MEN 420,66 m³/s
> E25_MARMOLEJO	1237,17 m³/s
> E78_EL_CARPIO	1510,01 m³/s
> E79_VILLAFRANCA	1677,79 m³/s
> *I11_FTE_PALMERA 1905,98 m³/s*
> *E53_PEÑAFLOR	2749,38 m³/s*
> *E60_ALCALA_RIO 1842,25 m³/s*
> E50_CORDOBILLA	26,24 m³/s
> A17_GENIL_ECIJA	252,78 m³/s


Madre mí, como va por Peñaflor el Guadalquivir. Tendrá las puertas abiertas y por deja más caudal, aunque son casi 1000m3/s de más. Ya mismo llegará por aquí la subida.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Actualización de las 14:35:

E10_PEDRO_MARIN 57,51 m³/s 
A08_GUADALQ_MEN 429,96 m³/s 
E25_MARMOLEJO 1293,49 m³/s 
E78_EL_CARPIO 1507,72 m³/s 
*E79_VILLAFRANCA 1690,48 m³/s 
I11_FTE_PALMERA 1895,15 m³/s 
E53_PEÑAFLOR 2755,06 m³/s 
E60_ALCALA_RIO 1881,97 m³/s* 
E50_CORDOBILLA 0 m³/s 
A17_GENIL_ECIJA 225,44 m³/s

----------


## embalses al 100%

Según he podido ver en las noticias, Écija ha sufrido esta noche la 4ª inundación en 20 días y la 2ª en 24H, a ver si veis las imágenes de las alcantarillas echando 1,5m de agua hacia arriba, impresionante :EEK!:  :EEK!: .
También el Guadalquivir se ha vuelto a desbordar por Lora del Río, teniendo que desalojar a varias familias otra vez. También se ha desbordado por Córdoba, inundando la misma urbanización de siempre. 
Actualizo los caudales de las 18:02:


E10_PEDRO_MARIN 55,11 m³/s 
A08_GUADALQ_MEN 429,03 m³/s 
E25_MARMOLEJO 1341,77 m³/s 
E78_EL_CARPIO 1558,77 m³/s 
*E79_VILLAFRANCA 1705,9 m³/s 
I11_FTE_PALMERA 1824,14 m³/s 
E53_PEÑAFLOR 2685,73 m³/s 
E60_ALCALA_RIO 2050,24 m³/s* 
E50_CORDOBILLA 20,07 m³/s 
A17_GENIL_ECIJA 140,9 m³/s

----------


## Luján

> Según he podido ver en las noticias, Écija ha sufrido esta noche la 4ª inundación en 20 días y la 2ª en 24H, a ver si veis las imágenes de las alcantarillas echando 1,5m de agua hacia arriba, impresionante.
> También el Guadalquivir se ha vuelto a desbordar por Lora del Río, teniendo que desalojar a varias familias otra vez. También se ha desbordado por Córdoba, inundando la misma urbanización de siempre. 
> Actualizo los caudales de las 18:02:
> 
> 
> E10_PEDRO_MARIN 55,11 m³/s 
> A08_GUADALQ_MEN 429,03 m³/s 
> E25_MARMOLEJO 1341,77 m³/s 
> E78_EL_CARPIO 1558,77 m³/s 
> ...


Para los que no somos de la zona, estaría bien que las estaciones estuvieran colocadas por orden según baja el agua. No sé si ya lo están.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Para los que no somos de la zona, estaría bien que las estaciones estuvieran colocadas por orden según baja el agua. No sé si ya lo están.


Sí, si están puestas por orden, aunque las diferencias de caudal sean algo extrañas. Las dos últimas son del Genil.

----------


## juanlo

> Para los que no somos de la zona, estaría bien que las estaciones estuvieran colocadas por orden según baja el agua. No sé si ya lo están.



Exceptuando los dos últimos que son del Geníl, los demás están ordenados.

----------


## toni13

E aqui unas fotos de Lora esta tarde

----------


## pedro_montoro

Caudales a las 18:02
 E10_PEDRO_MARIN 55,11 m³/s 
A08_GUADALQ_MEN 429,03 m³/s 
E25_MARMOLEJO 1341,77 m³/s 
E78_EL_CARPIO 1558,77 m³/s 
E79_VILLAFRANCA 1705,9 m³/s 
I11_FTE_PALMERA 1824,14 m³/s 
E53_PEÑAFLOR 2685,73 m³/s 
E60_ALCALA_RIO 2050,24 m³/s 
E50_CORDOBILLA 20,07 m³/s 
A17_GENIL_ECIJA 140,9 m³/s                                    

*
Caudales a las20:35*

E10_PEDRO_MARIN	55,47 m³/s
                                                                        A08_GUADALQ_MEN	405,14 m³/s
                                                                        E25_MARMOLEJO	1326,98 m³/s
                                                                        E78_EL_CARPIO	1591,36 m³/s
                                                                         E79_VILLAFRANCA	1768,18 m³/s
                                                                       I11_FTE_PALMERA	1870,43 m³/s
                                                                         E53_PEÑAFLOR	2645,58 m³/s
                                                                        E60_ALCALA_RIO	2179,52 m³/s
                                                                          E50_CORDOBILLA	20,2 m³/s
                                                                         A17_GENIL_ECIJA	135 m³/s

----------


## juanlo

Adjunto las fotos de toni13 que no cabian en el anterior menaje suyo.

Gracias por las fotos toni.

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias por las fotos, De nuevo el Guadalquivir muestra su fuerza advirtiendonos

----------


## toni13

De nada, la verdad es que eera impresionante ver como bajaba el rio por Lora y ahora a esperar por aqui, en Cantillana, porque le rio se esta metiendo en el pueblo y dicen qe lo peor esta por llegar en la pleamar  :EEK!:

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias por las imágenes toni13 :Smile: 

Impresionante todo lo que está lloviendo por allí.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por las fotos, toni13. Con las de veces que hemos pasado en coche por esas calles. Ni pensar que ya es la 2ª o 3ª vez que el Guadalquivir se desborda este mes. Una vez más nos demuestra lo que es capaz de hacer.

----------


## ben-amar

> Gracias por las fotos, toni13. Con las de veces que hemos pasado en coche por esas calles. Ni pensar que ya es la 2ª o 3ª vez que el Guadalquivir se desborda este mes.* Una vez más nos demuestra lo que es capaz de hacer.*


¡Error! Esto solo es una advertencia, es capaz de muchisimo mas

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¡Error! Esto solo es una advertencia, es capaz de muchisimo mas


Es verdad, ahí ronda los 2500m3/s. Cuando lleva casi el doble...
Aquí os dejo los caudales de las 22:37:

E10_PEDRO_MARIN 54,3 m³/s 
A08_GUADALQ_MEN 389,11 m³/s 
E25_MARMOLEJO 1321,41 m³/s 
E78_EL_CARPIO 1603,86 m³/s 
E79_VILLAFRANCA 1782,07 m³/s 
I11_FTE_PALMERA 1842,65 m³/s 
*E53_PEÑAFLOR 2598,6 m³/s 
E60_ALCALA_RIO 2257,23 m³/s* 
E50_CORDOBILLA 19,37 m³/s 
A17_GENIL_ECIJA 134,17 m³/s

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora mismo mantiene más o menos los caudales de anoche. Esta noche ha debido de haber algunos picos importantes.

E10_PEDRO_MARIN 62,63 m³/s 
A08_GUADALQ_MEN 391,75 m³/s 
E25_MARMOLEJO 1180,37 m³/s 
E78_EL_CARPIO 1620,96 m³/s 
E79_VILLAFRANCA 1801,07 m³/s 
I11_FTE_PALMERA 1871,98 m³/s 
*E53_PEÑAFLOR 2318,87 m³/s 
E60_ALCALA_RIO 2484,08 m³/s* 
E50_CORDOBILLA 19,97 m³/s 
A17_GENIL_ECIJA 136,11 m³/s

----------


## ben-amar

He visto este mediodia un poco de las noticias de Canal Sur, impresionante como va el  rio.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues ahora va igual, no ha bajado a pesar de no haber llovido en más de 12H. Supongo que será por los desembalses.

E10_PEDRO_MARIN 54,72 m³/s 
A08_GUADALQ_MEN 383,85 m³/s 
E25_MARMOLEJO 1094,73 m³/s 
E78_EL_CARPIO 1581,35 m³/s 
E79_VILLAFRANCA 1757,05 m³/s 
I11_FTE_PALMERA 1890,52 m³/s 
*E53_PEÑAFLOR 2353,35 m³/s 
E60_ALCALA_RIO 2350,45 m³/s* 
E50_CORDOBILLA 19,41 m³/s 
A17_GENIL_ECIJA 103,96 m³/s

----------


## No Registrado

Datos desde el día 21/12 al día 24/12 según el saih:

Total desembalsado peñaflor: 202.140,30 m3/s 

total desembalsado alcalá del rio: 163,052,40 m3/s

total peñaflor - total alcalá del río = inundaciones lora del río y tocina???

----------


## perdiguera

> Datos desde el día 21/12 al día 24/12 según el saih:
> 
> Total desembalsado peñaflor: 202.140,30 m3/s 
> 
> total desembalsado alcalá del rio: 163,052,40 m3/s
> 
> total peñaflor - total alcalá del río = inundaciones lora del río y tocina???


Amigo no registrado:
No puedes mezclar churras con merinas. 
No se pueden sumar caudales instantáneos en dos estaciones distintas en un espacio de tiempo. La medición que hace una estación se refiere al agua que pasa en el instante en que se toma la medición. No tiene en cuenta ni la pasada ni la futura.  Para saber aproximadamente la cantidad que ha pasado en un determinado tiempo por una estación de aforos, tendrías que sacar la media de los caudales instantáneos, en ese tiempo, y multiplicar por el número de segundos que tiene el intervalo del tiempo que quieres medir.
Si los caudales instantáneos vienen en m3/seg, como es el caso de las estaciones más arriba reseñadas, y quieres obtener Hm3, el resultado obtenido anteriormente lo has de dividir por 1.000.000  que son los m3 que tiene un Hm3.
Nunca un total desembalsado viene como medida de velocidad sino de volumen.
Fíjate que en los mensajes de Pedro Montoro viene la hora de toma, con sus minutos, y lo que se pone en los resultados es: están pasando xxxx metros cúbicos cada segundo por cada una de las estaciones en el momento de la toma de datos.
Pero es que, además, te falta tener en cuenta la diferencia en tiempo que tarda en llegar el agua entre una estación y otra pues la que está pasando, a una hora determinada, por una estación, aguas arriba, todavía no ha llegado a la de aguas abajo y hay agua que pasa por la de aguas abajo que no pasa por la de aguas arriba, sino que proviene de los cauces laterales que existen entre ambas.
Pero puedes tener razón en que agua que pase por la de aguas arriba puede no pasar por la de aguas abajo debido a que el río se salga de madre e inunde zonas donde se quede estancada y se infiltre, entre las dos estaciones.
Como ves es un poco complicado saber cuanta agua ha ido a parar a las inundaciones de Lora y Tocina y de ésta cuanta se queda y cuanta se va.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iniciado por embalses al 100%
> 
> 
> Gracias por las fotos, toni13. Con las de veces que hemos pasado en coche por esas calles. Ni pensar que ya es la 2ª o 3ª vez que el Guadalquivir se desborda este mes. *Una vez más nos demuestra lo que es capaz de hacer.*
> 
> 
> ¡Error! Esto solo es una advertencia, es capaz de muchisimo mas


Buen apunte ben-amar  :Wink: 

No sé si este enlace ya estará puesto en otro hilo o no. Por si acaso, lo pongo.

No tiene desperdicio: P.H. Guadalquivir - Avenidas e Inundaciones (1994) Isomáximas de precipitación en 24 horas, caudales para diferentes periodos de retorno, inundaciones, zonas de riesgo potencial, etc...




> Amigo no registrado:
> No puedes mezclar churras con merinas. 
> No se pueden sumar caudales instantáneos en dos estaciones distintas en un espacio de tiempo. La medición que hace una estación se refiere al agua que pasa en el instante en que se toma la medición. No tiene en cuenta ni la pasada ni la futura.  Para saber aproximadamente la cantidad que ha pasado en un determinado tiempo por una estación de aforos, tendrías que sacar la media de los caudales instantáneos, en ese tiempo, y multiplicar por el número de segundos que tiene el intervalo del tiempo que quieres medir.
> Si los caudales instantáneos vienen en m3/seg, como es el caso de las estaciones más arriba reseñadas, y quieres obtener Hm3, el resultado obtenido anteriormente lo has de dividir por 1.000.000  que son los m3 que tiene un Hm3.
> Nunca un total desembalsado viene como medida de velocidad sino de volumen.
> Fíjate que en los mensajes de Pedro Montoro viene la hora de toma, con sus minutos, y lo que se pone en los resultados es: están pasando xxxx metros cúbicos cada segundo por cada una de las estaciones en el momento de la toma de datos.
> Pero es que, además, te falta tener en cuenta la diferencia en tiempo que tarda en llegar el agua entre una estación y otra pues la que está pasando, a una hora determinada, por una estación, aguas arriba, todavía no ha llegado a la de aguas abajo y hay agua que pasa por la de aguas abajo que no pasa por la de aguas arriba, sino que proviene de los cauces laterales que existen entre ambas.
> Pero puedes tener razón en que agua que pase por la de aguas arriba puede no pasar por la de aguas abajo debido a que el río se salga de madre e inunde zonas donde se quede estancada y se infiltre, entre las dos estaciones.
> Como ves es un poco complicado saber cuanta agua ha ido a parar a las inundaciones de Lora y Tocina y de ésta cuanta se queda y cuanta se va.
> Un saludo.


Perfectamente explicado perdiguera, claro y conciso en tus palabras  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que el Guadalquivir está empezando a subir otra vez. Ayer iban unos 500m3/s, en general. Y parece que con las últimas llevias que han acumulado en zonas de la Sierra Norte de Sevilla más de 30L/m2. Aquí en la campiña llegamos a los 20L/m2. Estos son los caudales:

A08_GUADALQ_MEN 255,09 m³/s 
E25_MARMOLEJO 367,45 m³/s 
E78_EL_CARPIO 620,83 m³/s 
E79_VILLAFRANCA 633,24 m³/s 
I11_FTE_PALMERA 660,01 m³/s 
*E53_PEÑAFLOR 937,28 m³/s 
E60_ALCALA_RIO 1034,28 m³/s* 
E50_CORDOBILLA 19,47 m³/s 
A17_GENIL_ECIJA 72,51 m³/s

----------

